# Eska 7.5 carb question



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Anyone on here with eska carb experience? This is what I have going on... Rebuilt my carb, no biggie I have rebuilt a lot of carbs.. with the engine off and fuel on no leaks. Fuel is higher than the carb so it will gravity feed, float neele seems to be working since carb is not flooding. But when the engine is running, fuel shoots out the top of the carb through what I am assuming is a vent hole. This motor does have a fuel pump that enables it to run off an external tank so I am assuming the fuel pump is putting pressure into the system and pushing fuel past the needle. My next step is going to be cleaning the float needle seat a bit better to try to get a proper seal but this is where my question comes into play. The kit came with a small but thick rubber oring and the diagram shows it going into the needle seat followed by the float needle. If I install this under the needle, then it sits too high and the needle is not going to open.... Anyone familiar with this? Also, anyone dis-abled the fuel pump and if so, what did you use to do it?


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

Possible for the pump to do it. Have not bypassed on that before. I would check the reed plates though. If one is not sealing properly, it will pressurize the bowl through the emulsion tube and push the fuel through the vent tube as you described. The o-ring for the needle and seat goes under the seat to prevent fuel from leaking from behind flooding the bowl. However, on some units, it is not used depending on design.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

DOUBLE "D" & LV said:


> Possible for the pump to do it. Have not bypassed on that before. I would check the reed plates though. If one is not sealing properly, it will pressurize the bowl through the emulsion tube and push the fuel through the vent tube as you described. The o-ring for the needle and seat goes under the seat to prevent fuel from leaking from behind flooding the bowl. However, on some units, it is not used depending on design.


Never had reed valves do that but I deal with ATV's and bikes. Outboards are a little different. Easy enough to pull them out when I pull the car. Back off.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Found what may be the major problem. My float was bout full of gas. Could not find any holes in it but gas had to get in there somehow. Drilled a small hole in it to drain the gas out, soldered up the hole and dipped it in water to check for bubbles. No bubbles so looks to be air tight. Still curious as to how gas got into it in the first place though. Shook the heck out of it when gas was in it but none came out and no bubbles. Probably re-mount on the motor on Wednesday and see what happens. Would have thought that if it had a hole I would have seen gas seepage when I shook it or bubbles when I held it under water...


----------

